# Turkey



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone seeing any turkey action yet? Saw 7+ toms sat while yote huntin


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Last year I heard and saw a lot of activity early and when the season finally started they were no where to be heard or seen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been seeing lots of birds around the past couple weeks. Heard some gobbling as well. 

Over the years I have discovered many birds start one place in the spring and end in another. In some cases its like clockwork. My family farm almost never holds birds during season but has them almost without fail early in the spring. You never know...in your case something may have made them want to move out.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a field with 50+ birds in it, obviously I know they're flocked up because food has been so scarce. I got permission from the owner, have consistently seen birds there but knowing my luck they'll be gone by mid April. I've never seen so many birds in one spot so after before though. Also, anyone around here live in or around erie county? if so there's a spot off rt. 2 that has had the same albino hen for the last few years, big bright white girl and really cool to see. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pic of the birds


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Seen some birds last week, the picture was with the cell phone but the spots across the field are birds maybe 40 or so, the son has heard a couple gobblers.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanx header.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I belong to a fish & game club, and during the last couple months of rotten weather and heavy snow, my buddy and I have been putting out corn for the wildlife. Oh, the turkey tracks we find! Huge flocks! You're right dsoy, the turkey are flocked up big time! The deer are yarded up as well. We've seen herds with over 20 deer in them, and my Sis and BIL have seen over 30 deer in a herd! What some guys don't realize is that as the weather improves, those flocks will break up. So you won't run into those gangs of birds. And they really start moving. Just because they're here today doesn't mean they'll be here tomorrow. Well, unless you catch them at fly up!


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beckeyebowman. Wht club I been looking for one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2014)

I hunted with this guy named Sean. He said he saw some birds. I don't believe it


----------

